# Race Driver GRID startet nicht!



## Der_ZockerMK (22. Februar 2009)

Ich hab mir RACE Driver: Grid gekauft und es tartet nicht! Ich habs ganz normal auf C: Installiert aber es will garnet starten, ich hab nur Windows task manager unter Prozesse, NICHT anwendungen eine datei laufen mit GRID.exe, Das wars, mehr passiert nicht! COD 5 oder so laufen alle problemlos. Ich bin vollkommen ratlos.


----------



## Eiche (22. Februar 2009)

versuch mal 





> "C:\Programme\Codemasters\GRID\GRID.exe" -novirtual


 als verknüpfung hoffe der pfad stimmt ggf. anpassen


----------



## RaggaMuffin (22. Februar 2009)

hallo,

die andere möglichkeit...ist das spiel zu patchen...
habe das selbe problem wie du gehabt...nach dem patchen ging es...

hier der link...
Codemasters


----------



## Der_ZockerMK (22. Februar 2009)

thx, jetzt läuft es.


----------

